# 2007 Walmart Black Stingray



## azcottonpicker (Mar 30, 2012)

Bought the last one thats been hanging in the ceiling at my local walmart back in Dec. 2007..Bought it for $48.00 at that time clearance price...Did a little vintage re-engineeing on it...It rides like no tomorrow....


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 31, 2012)

*Cool...*

The 5 speed is a great idea for an old guy like me.I put a 20" S-7 and black Westwind on my black one.I also put a longer clamp on sissy bar and just bought a NOS Grasshopper slick for it. My girlfriend likes riding them and Hey,They're a lot of fun on the cheap.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Budget Stingray*

Other then the Fastback Stingray {Rams Horn} that was black back in 1966-1968 not to mention the {rumour} of a standard stingray in black? which wasn't a production line model back in the days but anything was possible at a Schwinn dealership..A replacement frame of a 20" 1966 Fleet or Typhoon in black and having the chainguard silkscreen with the stingray logo..This became the so called "myth"...And now over 41 years later {Pacific Cycles} made it come true with the exclusive Black Friday Stingray back in 2007.....


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 26, 2012)

These are neat little bikes, I'm going to shoe horn a 80cc motor kit into mine


----------

